# sexing celestial pearl danios



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I picked up 6 cpds from BA last week and asked them to give me a 3:3 ratio males to females, but i'm not sure if they even knew how to differentiate between them. I've been doing a bit of reading on it but theres not much info and everyone seems to have a different opinion. The most popular distinction is colour, but most of my cpds are about the same colour, none really stand out in those terms. I also read somewhere that males hang out with the males while the females stay with the females - not sure if thats true. I'd also like to know if cpd's are known jumpers, i bought 6 but have only been able to count 5 in my tank. The tank has a cover but theres a slight opening near the filter, i've looked all around the tank and haven't found a body so i have no idea what happened to it. I do have shrimp in the tank so they might've gotten to the body before i even saw it. Your help is greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

My CPDs never jumped and all of my tanks are open top.

As for sexing, I use colour, dark blue for male and almost olive green for female. Though its hard to tell until they are large.

You should also see the males constantly displaying to each other for dominance.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> My CPDs never jumped and all of my tanks are open top.
> 
> As for sexing, I use colour, dark blue for male and almost olive green for female. Though its hard to tell until they are large.
> 
> You should also see the males constantly displaying to each other for dominance.


how big is large? mine are only about 3/4 of an inch. Their colours are all the same at the moment so i'm thinking i only have one gender, probably all females. Their fins are all pale in colour.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

they should be big enough to sex. 

Try taking some good pics of them.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Very very easy fish to sex. The body of cpds is slightly curved, the males will almost look emaciated (they aren't) where the females will look more normal and rounded out with less of a concave look to their bellies. Males also sport brighter oranges on their fins.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> they should be big enough to sex.
> 
> Try taking some good pics of them.


I'll try getting some pics of them if they'll stay still long enough for me to do so.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Cory said:


> Very very easy fish to sex. The body of cpds is slightly curved, the males will almost look emaciated (they aren't) where the females will look more normal and rounded out with less of a concave look to their bellies. Males also sport brighter oranges on their fins.


I've been staring at my cpds for hours now and i'm still having a hard time sexing them cuz they're constantly moving.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

*cpd pics*

I managed to get some pics of a couple of the cpds, i think they're all female. If they are i'm gonna have to start looking for some male cpds somewhere.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

cant really tell from the first pic. 

But in the second one, the one of the right looks like a male.

Third: looks like a pair with the male on the right.

Forth: looks like the same two fish, but it looks like a male on the bottom.

The above is assuming the lighting didnt disturb the colours way out of proportion.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> cant really tell from the first pic.
> 
> But in the second one, the one of the right looks like a male.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks a lot hitch, i really appreciate the help. the lighting is a small 12 inch flourescent light, its a bit orange but its the only light i have for the tank. The pictures, except the first one were all of the same 3 fish i believe. I'll try my best to get a group photo but they're very shy and keep hiding. Is there anything i can do to get them out into the open more?


----------

